# Gaming-Notebook?



## Painkiller (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo liebe Community...

Taugt dieses Notebook für Gaming & Multimedia?

Notebooks Acer Aspire 8942G-728G1.28TWn


Oder kennt ihr ein paar Alternativen? Kapital ca. 1700 € mit Windows 7 64-Bit....

thx


----------



## Pixelplanet (13. Januar 2010)

von der graka her aufjedenfall

der prozessor könnte für den preis auch noch etwas besser sein ist aber auch ausreichend


die angegebene akku laufzeit von 3 stunden kannst du vergessen

kannst von glück reden wenn der eine stunde durchhält wenn du nen video schaust oder so

beim zocken werden es mit sicherheit nichtmal 30 minuten sein

das sollte man bei sowas immer im hinterkopf haben mit mobilität hat das nixmehr zutun sondern nur kurze zeit um den weg von einer zur anderen steckdose zu überbrücken


----------



## ninetysix (13. Januar 2010)

wenn, ich kurz dazwischen funken darf...
mit welcher desktop grafikkarte könnte man die hd 5850 mobility denn ungefähr vergleichen?
Wär ja ein Traum , wenn sie nur ansatzweise so gut wie die normale 5850 wäre  ...


----------



## Painkiller (13. Januar 2010)

Deswegen hoff ich ja das Raff von PCGHW dazu was postet..^^

Der is ja der experte bei Laptops...^^


----------



## Jakob (13. Januar 2010)

Habe es selbst durch. Habe ein MSI GT725. Leistung und so alles nicht schlecht, aber das größte Problem ist dass man nicht aufrüsten kann, daneben ist der display relativ klein und man kann nicht übertakten. Ich habe vorher auch gedacht ein Gaming Notebook wäre ein super kompromiss, aber ich rate dir absolut davon ab. Kauf dir ein gutes netbook mit 10" und langer akkudauer und für das restliche geld einen Desktop. Davon hast du sehr viel mehr glaub mir. Im nachhinein bereue ich meine Entscheidung. Wenn du das Notebook als kompromiss zwischen mobilität und gaming willst rate ich dir davon sehr stark ab. 
Du wirst dich freuen 10h frei von der steckdose und crysis auf ultra high full hd + AA + AF.
Mache nicht den gleichen Fehler wie ich außer du hast schon ein netbook und einen super gaming desktop.
Meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Painkiller (13. Januar 2010)

Sache ist die: einen festen Desktop mit CoreI7 (1366) ist schon in Planung...

des Notebook ist halt für meine Freundin... mich würde so ein Ding auch reizen...^^


----------



## AchtBit (13. Januar 2010)

Alienware*M17x-Notebook ? Produktdetails | Dell Deutschland

Wenn die Kohle langt, dann die Konfig. mit GTX280 M SLI


ohh...ich seh grad die Dinger sind preislich nicht in deiner Regional Liga


----------



## Painkiller (13. Januar 2010)

Nee, Kapital sind 1700 €...^^

Alienware is viel zu teuer....


----------



## Jakob (13. Januar 2010)

Spielt deine Freundin Spiele?
Schenk ohr doch stattdessen ein Sony Vaio oder ein Envy. Ich glaube darüber würde sich jede Freundin mehr freuen. Oder was ist sie für ein Typ?


----------



## Pixelplanet (13. Januar 2010)

ninetysix schrieb:


> Wär ja ein Traum , wenn sie nur ansatzweise so gut wie die normale 5850 wäre  ...



genau das ist es auch

ein Traum

wenn man glück hat ist die so schnell wie ne desktop 4650


----------



## AchtBit (13. Januar 2010)

Cyber-System :: Notebooks :: Gaming

Mit deinem Buget würd ich auf alle Fälle selbst konfigurieren


----------



## AchtBit (13. Januar 2010)

Das Si17 Modell entspricht etwa deinem Buget


----------



## Pixelplanet (13. Januar 2010)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Das Si17 Modell entspricht etwa deinem Buget



hast du eigentlich schonmal was von der edit funktion gehört ?

du bist ständig überall am dobbel oder auch mal triple posten...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. Januar 2010)

Warum kein Clevo von Hawkforce ? es bietet mehr Leisung wie ein Alienware (wo es zz jede Menge Probleme gibt) oder das Acer was du heraus gesucht hast. Zumal die Selbstkonfiguration recht nützlich ist. Selbst das   Cyper System kann da nicht mithalten.Und der Inhaber kommt einen immer noch mit den Preis entgegen.


----------



## AchtBit (13. Januar 2010)

Pixelplanet schrieb:


> hast du eigentlich schonmal was von der edit funktion gehört ?
> 
> du bist ständig überall am dobbel oder auch mal triple posten...


 
war Versehn. Mit flood protection wär ihnen das nicht passiert


----------



## Painkiller (14. Januar 2010)

selbst wenn ich einen zusammenstellen will, es gibt fast keine seite mit dx11-karten....


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. Januar 2010)

Schon einmal etwas über das G73 gelessen es kommt von Asus hat 1 TB eine dx11-karte und einen I7. Sowie ein neues Kühlungssystem. Das book soll in Deutschland 1500- 1600€ kosten.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Januar 2010)

Hört sich nett an... 

thx für den tipp....


----------



## xXenermaXx (14. Januar 2010)

ninetysix schrieb:


> wenn, ich kurz dazwischen funken darf...
> mit welcher desktop grafikkarte könnte man die hd 5850 mobility denn ungefähr vergleichen?
> Wär ja ein Traum , wenn sie nur ansatzweise so gut wie die normale 5850 wäre  ...



Hab hier gelesen, dass die mobile 5870 so gut wie ne standard 8800GTX ist, also is die 5850 vllt. in Richtung 8800GTS-Niveau (auf ATI-Seite vllt so 4750-4770)


----------



## AchtBit (16. Januar 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Schon einmal etwas über das G73 gelessen


 
Hab seit kurzem ein G71 und ich liebe das Ding.


----------



## ninetysix (16. Januar 2010)

was ist denn mit dem hier?
Media Markt. ASUS PRO64JQ-JX003V.
Für den Preis, mit Blue-Ray...
Ich überlegee, ob ich mir da kaufe, ich spiel nicht so viel, aber ich könnte damit anno auf ultra spielen, das hier ist ein ganz guter vergleich mobiler grafikkarten:
Welche Spiele laufen auf Notebook Grafikkarten flüssig?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2010)

Ich wußte gar nicht, dass Anno nen "Ultra"-Modus hat ^^

Also, Anno wird gut laufen, vermutlich sogar auf maximalen Details, aber auch nur dank der CPU, denn auf ner Desktop AMD 3870 läuft es mit nem Dualcore bei max nicht mehr flüssig auf max (das is nämlich meine Desktop-Konfig  ) , die wäre aber an sich besser als eine mobile 5730. Die 5730 ist btw. eine höher getaktete 5650, deren Leistung siehe hier, da is auch Anno 1404 auf max dabei mit nem Core i7 720QM: Notebookcheck: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 steht aber nix über die Auflösung...


----------



## ninetysix (16. Januar 2010)

Aber der Preis ist doch echt okay,oder?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2010)

Jo, ich denke schon. Ein Notebook für 700€ mit Dualcore und zB ner 4650 würd Anno 1404 auf Max halt mit nur 20-25 FPS schaffen.


----------



## ninetysix (16. Januar 2010)

Oder was denkt ihr,wie teuer das asus gx73 sein wird?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2010)

Was soll das denn alles können? Was für ne Hardware?


----------



## AchtBit (17. Januar 2010)

ninetysix schrieb:


> Oder was denkt ihr,wie teuer das asus gx73 sein wird?


 
Teuer. Geschätzt ab 1400.- mit Minimal Austattung.

Aber G5x, 6x und 7x ist echt fett.


----------



## Qoohuhn (17. Januar 2010)

Hi,
ich greife den thrad hier nochmal auf. Ich habe aktuell ein dell inspiron1520 (2x2,2ghz 2gb ram 8600gt). Und da mein opa meinte mir nen neuen laptop kaufen zu müssen für max 1500€ brauch ich jetzt mal ein paar vorschläge. Es müßte folgende dinge haben. max 16zoll 
flinke CPU 
am besten eine SSD platte.
am besten kein OS
 Und es muss schnell gehen sollte bis spätestens freitag erledigt sein.
@ edit: Generell bin ich eher der intel und nvidia fan, das ist aber kein muss


----------



## ninetysix (17. Januar 2010)

kann man in einem notebook eigentöich nur eine festplatte hab en, oder geht auch hdd und ssd nebeneinander?


----------



## Pixelplanet (17. Januar 2010)

wenn 2 platten reinpassen geht beides


----------



## ninetysix (17. Januar 2010)

ja, geht das denn bei allen?


----------



## Pixelplanet (17. Januar 2010)

nein da muss man drauf achten bzw. vorher informieren


----------



## ninetysix (17. Januar 2010)

wie siehts denn beim asus aus?


----------



## Qoohuhn (17. Januar 2010)

hängt vom modell ab. Ist aber generell eher bei großen laptops(17zoll++) der fall


----------



## AchtBit (18. Januar 2010)

ninetysix schrieb:


> wie siehts denn beim asus aus?


 

Das Ding hier -> ASUSTeK Computer Inc.

Obwohl ich dir das 17" Modell eher empfehlen würde "G72 Serie".

Bei der Wahl der CPU, würde ich dir die stromsparenste Variante nahelegen. Ein P8xxx ist ideal. Den Quad kannst vergessen. Zu stromgierig und zu überdimensioniert. 

Mit ein paar Kniffe lässt sich auch Win XP installieren. Das ist zum Einen schneller ist und zum Anderen deutlich sparsamer mit der Graka . Im Desktop Bereich bleibt die konstant im niedrigsten Takt.

Allerdings weis ich die Preise nicht. Einstieg wird etwa 1400 Euro sein.

Ausgehend von meinem G71v, sind die Highlights

Verarbeitung
Display
Sound(hammer)
Powermanagement(das Lüfter Ding bewegt sich nur im 3d Bereich aber super leise, bei extrem 3d dreht er nur zum Cooldown voll, etwa 5 bis 10 Sek. Und auch das ist noch leise.


----------

